# The Gen ll ROBUSTO meets Trane!--NEW VIDEO



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

My friend Stefano Bedetti just sent me this. He said he is so crazy about this mouthpiece. 
Here he is rippin' some Trane on his 8* Robusto, Pearl Silver Borgani sax, Rico H lig, and Rigotti reed.

ENJOY!

*Locomotion:*





*To truly hear the flexibility of my mouthpieces, here Stefano is on the same exact set-up showing its beautiful warm side on Darn that Dream.
*

*Darn that Dream:*





Original designs that give players a real break from all the same old vintage copy mouthpieces out there.
My goal is to make better options for todays players.

Come and experience the difference of the 10MFAN Generation ll mouthpieces for yourself.

$375 for my German bar stock hard rubber tenors, all year round at: www.10mfan.com
You can also get the same designs made from my orange Ultem, for only $299!!!

*Giving back to the sax community the right way, by offering ORIGINAL design world-class mouthpieces at affordable prices. *


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

10mfan said:


> My friend Stefano Bedetti just sent me this. He said he is so crazy about this mouthpiece.
> Here he is rippin' some Trane on his 8* Robusto, Pearl Silver Borgani sax, Rico H lig, and Rigotti reed.
> 
> ENJOY!
> ...


Thanks for sharing those clips, Mark. How do you know that his great sound isn't due to the Borgani? :twisted: :bluewink:

Hmmm, is he wearing some kind of resonance-enhancing watch? :shock:

Be well!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Lol!!!!
Thanks for adding these videos to the Borgani section.

I’ll ask him about the watch. I think he hid a Klangbogen in his pocket, which is of course helping with everything!


----------



## chilehed (Sep 17, 2013)

I tried to not watch all the way through, but resistance was futile. Damn fine playing, and great tone!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you. Watch both videos, because it is pretty remarkable that it’s the same exact set up. 
Hope you are enjoying the mpcs, my friend.


----------



## chknbon (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful !


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks. He’s a great guy and a great player, and he said he’ll do another video soon. 
Thanks again and hope you're well.


----------



## Dave Pollack (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah, so what...he can absolutely shred a fast tune. Let's see him play a balla...


...oh.

Wooooo!!! Man he sounds so good. That tone, those ideas...everything.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes, but can he play BAGPIPES??????


----------



## pontius (Nov 7, 2013)

Well he shreds a ballad.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

He does shred the ballad..... I love him on Tranes tune too. 
He is going to do a more medium song next, so people can hear all three situations.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

10mfan said:


> Yes, but can he play BAGPIPES??????


He seems a gentleman to me, a person that could play bagpipes, but chooses not to.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Lol. 

....and accordion too.


----------



## DTExpress (Sep 18, 2006)

Love his tone.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks. He’s awesome. He told me he is loving the mouthpiece so much.

Dave Pollack just wrote me to tell me that he’s putting up a video of himself on the new Generation ll Classic piece tomorrow.
I can’t wait to hear that! These guys all sound so good and everyone is so happy with the pieces. I just couldn’t be happier.


----------

